# Lack of reports?



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Is it me or has there been barely any reports being posted on here lately? I use to love seeing all the pictures and stories from the days hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Everyone keeps it a big secret anymore. Especially the bingo guys. I will share my personal reports on wherever I hunt. If someone gives me a report via PM, then it stays between them and I.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

When your long favored places to hunt become overrun from seeing it mentioned on the internet, it really discourages reports.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

That certainly is understandable. Not much can be done about all the new duck commander wannabes. I've personally experienced smaller party numbers on average this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Every time anybody posts anything some a-hole picks a stupid fight. I never put my hunt reports up cause the armchair commandos always find something to gripe about.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Critter said:


> Every time anybody posts anything some a-hole picks a stupid fight. I never put my hunt reports up cause the armchair commandos always find something to gripe about.


Bingo. Same in fishing forums to. Get sick of the ridicule for this or that. Too many couch hunters and fishers wanting handouts and too many people bashing everything you anyone does or says...


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I put very little reports on here! Been screwed over too many times!!! I have help out but PM 's only!! If you are not a Regular I don't respond! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

For my crew, it's simple. Our fields are not cut or didn't get planted. Divers are just starting to show up. Past few years we haven't had much success early. However, back in 2004-2008 we had great success the 1st few weeks of the season. So not much to report today.

I'm sure there are ducks being shot. I always say you just have to work hard at it and you'll find birds.

Do you also think its just a slower season?

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't know if the license increase has anything to do with it but I definitely seen a decline in hunters this year !


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I actually have had less people at the draw at Fish Point each time then Shiawassee. That I just do not like.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I understand the people always bashing about something, it's just unfortunate but what can you do


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

I want to sell my duck boat, since we have a better boat for the crew. I was on Craig's list and there are a ton boats on the market. Who knows? Maybe people are moving on to other things.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Kingcrapp said:


> I want to sell my duck boat, since we have a better boat for the crew. I was on Craig's list and there are a ton boats on the market. Who knows? Maybe people are moving on to other things.


What kind of boat?


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

I can post pics of the water and decoys...... very slow around my area usually is good around this time


----------



## js20bore (May 9, 2014)

I saw bigger crowds at Shiawassee this year over last IMO. I also had to burn vacation days to not get run over by tennis shoes. Here's a pic of a good day recently from southern MI.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Her ya go, this was today. We fought a lot of current in a new spot, and shot a lot of the birds from the tender while setting decoys.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Js20bore, I seen your pics on FB. Looked like some good hunts!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's our buffy smack down from this morning. Got 2 bills and saw a few more flying, but the bufflehead were moving good and kept us busy.


----------



## js20bore (May 9, 2014)

craigrh13 said:


> Js20bore, I seen your pics on FB. Looked like some good hunts!


We warmed up the barrels a few times. I'm about even on public bingo: 1 skunk, 2 ok days, and twice I wondered if I would run out of shells.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> My friends hunted this afternoon where I told them to go. Well, kinda. I told them to get away from the refuge and screw the 20's. They said it was really quiet and only shot 1 goldeneye.



Golden eye. Uh oh! It's over. The migration is over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I stopped reporting. I've been waking up earlier and earlier and people are still in my spots.
The birds will always be there. It's a little slow now we only killed 27 for the weekend. Busted our ass for them


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

deadduck365 said:


> Golden eye. Uh oh! It's over. The migration is over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


We were shooting goldeneye all last week on the bay. I always thought they were some of the last birds to show up.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Well ? One of two things will/has happened. The last big blow we had the mallards could have blown right over the top of us,I know a LOT of geese did.
Hunted FP and didn't see a goose, come home and unload ? 5 different flocks went over my house headed south.
If they didn't blow over the top of us, they will arrive all in one big group, which is not good either. We'll know very soon as they are late as it is. This big U.P. storm will push birds here headed south.
The refuge is gonna be screwed, but surrounding corn fields will be super hot.
They'll stick around as long as they have food and water, the super cold we are suppose to get will only stop this old fart from getting out there. You young guys get after them....


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

More pics on this site = more hunters in the field. Some guys base their trips soley on reports and inaccurate weather forecasts which is dumb but fine with me  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just had a huge flock of mallards drop in out of the Heavens on us in these SSE winds. It was beautiful.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Just had a huge flock of mallards drop in out of the Heavens on us in these SSE winds. It was beautiful.


 They didn't get get memo on when to fly. Lol I use the just do it method and usually it works out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

js20bore said:


> I saw bigger crowds at Shiawassee this year over last IMO. I also had to burn vacation days to not get run over by tennis shoes. Here's a pic of a good day recently from southern MI.


 saaaweet load of duuck. 
anyway, i am no expert and can only say what i saw at fishpoint yesterday afternoon. hardly a reliable report. but,,,, say some flying,,, a few dissapearing in flames as a well placed shot brought them down, more danged swans then should be allowed to exist. some geese flying high.
and my wife was in stitches laughing about the ducks in the sanctuary. she say's it looks like they know they are safe over there... lol i explained that they do more or less feel safe as its where they aren't getting stung by shot from sky busters. my bet is about deer season,, the weather should have em flying good. and as i gave up shooting deer,,,not much challenge in hitting a standing critter the size of a couch, i plan on hitting fish point for a couple afternoon hunts.


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

The Westside report has been lacking their of the last couple weeks. Since we got back from ND the end of Oct it has been slow! All local ducks yet, and no flight Mallards of any quantity! We've manged to get a few decent hunts with 2 of us, but we took advantage of are opportunities. If we had any more guys with we wouldn't have shot anymore. Hopefully this front will bring in some new ducks! If not then it's off to diver hunting.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> We were shooting goldeneye all last week on the bay. I always thought they were some of the last birds to show up.


That ain't a good sign.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you think they just blew over us a bit?

I was out Monday morning for a solo hunt. Had about 2 dozen mallards on the pond the day before, so figured I had a good shot at a couple birds. They all flew out to feed in the fields together, and all flew back together to the "refuge", as I call it. A nice safe spot they roost in. Never even gave me a look. Had one hooded merg swimming around my pond and that was it. 

I had high hopes for deer season. This year I lost access to the spot where we deer hunt, so was really excited about duck hunting. I'm worried all my spots will be frozen (shallow ponds). Waterfowling this time of year will be a learning process for sure. Was always "stuck" shooting deer for the freezer in the past.


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Do you think they just blew over us a bit?
> 
> I was out Monday morning for a solo hunt. Had about 2 dozen mallards on the pond the day before, so figured I had a good shot at a couple birds. They all flew out to feed in the fields together, and all flew back together to the "refuge", as I call it. A nice safe spot they roost in. Never even gave me a look. Had one hooded merg swimming around my pond and that was it.
> 
> I had high hopes for deer season. This year I lost access to the spot where we deer hunt, so was really excited about duck hunting. I'm worried all my spots will be frozen (shallow ponds). Waterfowling this time of year will be a learning process for sure. Was always "stuck" shooting deer for the freezer in the past.



From the reports I've seen nobody really has seen a good push of Mallards. Central & south IL got a push of the early migrators last week(Redheads, Teal, Pintail, etc), but hardly any Mallards. Looks like they did get some here yesterday, but still not as many as usual. I think most are still up north & hopefully we will see them by this weekend! They could just pass right through if it gets to late into the season & most of are open water starts freezing up.


----------

